# [SOLVED] dead 420 W Tagan psu - worth repairing?



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

hi folks, 

my simple question - is it worth getting a dead psu repaired or would it be better to purchase a new replacement unit for the money?

I have a Tagan 420 W psu (TG420-U01) which has just stopped working - no symptons, no warning, no 'glitches', nothing; it was working fine last night when I turned off my pc. I turned it on this morning, and - NOTHING, not a thing, kaput!

The fuse and 'kettle' lead are in fine working order; with the psu unmounted and removed from the case I hot-wired the mobo lead (as per an earlier linked post on this forum) and plugged one connector to a dvd drive then powered up the psu - result, nothing; not a glimmer, no fan twitch, no clicks, just d-e-a-d. :sigh:
The psu is about 40 months old, the warranty was 36 months (ain't that life  ) and has been sweet all that time, well, until now.

I don't have a circuit diagram for it and IF I did I'm not sure I could be able to make use of it so self repair is not really an option for me.

background info - I tend to turn the pc off (using the 'Power On' button at the front of the case) each day after I finish a session.

Your comments and constructive suggestions are gratefully received with thanks.

Regards,

yoyojoe


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: dead 420 W Tagan psu - worth repairing?*

not worth it a 420w won't run much these days and they hold enough power to kill for weeks after being unplugged
when replacing always upgrade


----------



## CoOkie (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: dead 420 W Tagan psu - worth repairing?*

It's not worth repairing... invest in a new one


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: dead 420 W Tagan psu - worth repairing?*

Echo....not worth repairing, get something larger that is a quality power supply.


----------



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: dead 420 W Tagan psu - worth repairing?*

hi folks,

thanks for your input on this item. TSF - thank you for an excellent forum, *THE BEST ONE* there is, keep up the good work!

I thought I'd offer some feedback in this post as a request (of sorts) to highlight an aspect regarding power supplies that you may care to incorporate into your otherwise excellent 'hardware' stickies; offered by way of a minor constructive comment.

my comment is this - it seems that most reviews and recommendations do NOT take into consideration the length of the output leads and the distances between terminals especially for those with the larger than 'standard' ATX type case.

background info - I have just replaced a 420 Watt Tagan psu (failed after just over 3 years of reliable service) with a 430 Watt S12II Seasonic psu - I heeded the advice about buying a good quality unit and reasoned that replacing like with like is a reasonable and modest strategy, for me at the moment, to re-instate the use and performance of a reasonable pc that is not going to be remain on the 'upgrade' path any longer.

my experiences are:-
1 - it appears that the size of my ATX style case is not best served with this Seasonic psu because the leads of this Seasonic unit are NOT long enough to reach to all locations within the case.

2 - to make use of this new psu I have had to re-arrange drives and modules within the case to get a 'minimum' hardware configuration up and running; I also had to resort to cable extenders and splitters - items that are needed but NOT supplied with this particular psu.

3 - though my system is now up and running I still need to 'tinker' with the configuration because the nVidia graphics card 'Sentinel' software is reporting that there is insufficent power to the card so its capability is curbed to minimise risk of damage.

my conclusions are:-
1 - at the moment I'm glad I did not follow the 'regular' advice to commit to a major psu upgrade on this go around.

2 - to treat as suspect all psu reviews where lead length is not mentioned or featured (so that will probably be all of them).

3 - having an 'extended' pc case is a mixed blessing.

4 - I can live with this psu IF i have to but I'm going to try and get an exchange/replacement/credit if my supplier is agreeable.

5 - double checking with a supplier regarding suitability of replacement before purchase doesn't always get the intended result.

my request to TSF
TSF - in your psu selection articles and stickies please will you include a reminder to the reader to take due consideration for the power output lead lengths necessary for serving their particular pc case needs?

Regards and best wishes,

yoyojoe


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: dead 420 W Tagan psu - worth repairing?*

noted


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Hello *YoYoJoe* :wave:



I thank you for the feedback on our power supply sticky and will try to investigate or at the least insert some kind of statement to identify the need for abnormally long power supply leads


I was somewhat shocked by your problem actually >>>>> I am running a Seasonic M12-700 watt with a full tower case the leads are more than long enough as I have a hard drive mounted at the extreme top of the case as well as two hard drives sitting in a homemade drive cage on the floor of my case ???????

I build and repair alot of computers as a hobbist / additional income -semi serious PC shop I have not run into your situtation before with a standard case ?

I am curious as hell; what is the make and model of your case ?

I own full tower cases such as the Coolermaster T01 which can have a power supply mounted both in the floor of the case or in the customary position >>>>> the thermaltake toughpower and corsair TX-750 watt had no trouble accomodating both mounting positions >>>>>> have tried it both way when I was experimenting with case temperatures

I have spliced extensions on power supply leads before with soldering iron and heat shrink sealant when I was installing power supplies on the exterior of a case before>>>>>. this was a stubborn customer who didnt want to pay for a new case nor did he want to pay the high prices of micro atx power supplies

anyway ....... thanks for the feedback and hope to hear what you have for a case ???????


by chance could you give us an approxiamate length on your main motherboard wire bundle ??????


----------



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

hi linderman,

I just found your post while I'm at work; thank you ray: for your feedback on this item, an unexpected pleasure.

If I may, I'll get back to you tonight regarding my case make and size, also my Seasonic power output lead length(s); to be sure of offering the correct data :grin:.

While 'researching my options' to remedy the matter of 'too short' leads on the Seasonic I came across an item that is a cable extender for a 4-way Molex type power lead, JUST what I need. (for info, in the UK they are available at:-
http://www.kenable.co.uk/product_info.php/products_id/326?osCsid=8e25e7b6025978d508500a46fcd612e9) 

There may be other places that sell them, or the parts to make them, but I didn't come across them, I was focused on finding 'a finished product' rather than 'component items'.

The purpose of this particular post is to offer the additional input that IF TSF edits any of the 'stickies' regarding power supply considerations and selection you may also wish to add that 'cable extenders' are also an available option (but may take some finding hence the included link).

I figure this option gets me where I want to be, but with the minimum additional cost and aggrevation as compared to exchanging the psu for a different/pricier/'bigger'/compromised alternative.

Back later 

regards,

yoyjoe


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

yoyojoe,

I have inserted a small paragraph in the power supply sticky to cover the issue of a possible problem with PSU cables that do not reach. The only case I can think of that might have that issue is the Antec P-180 and I don't remember that Seasonic had a problem with that case since many of us on the forum use that case at times. Anyhow, I did insert a note to that effect and thanks for sharing that info with us.


----------



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

hi Tumbleweed and linderman,

my case is a Silverstone Temjin TJ101 (a micro it is not).

SEASONIC PSU (new purchase)
from the back of the psu the Molex plug distances are nom. 330 mm, 450 mm, 580 mm - only 6 plugs on 2 leads :sigh:

TAGAN PSU ( over 3 years old)
from the back of the psu the Molex plug distances are nom. 480 mm, 630 mm - 9 plugs on 5 leads 

so despite the new psu being an extra 10 W greater capacity it falls woefully short on capability and performance, not only becaues of the above aspects, but also because the nVidia graphics card software is reporting that due to insufficent power the card performance is being limited.

To continue using the Seasonic psu means giving up either some performance or some storage capability which leaves me a bit miffed and facing more expense if I wish to remedy the matter, so I'm not really a happy chappy - which I guess is all part of the learning curve pain barrier.

My next psu? - a Seasonic? or a Tagan? - uummmm? let me think about this for a moment!:grin:


----------

